# Outlook 2003 mail location



## mdass79 (May 24, 2006)

Dear all,

I want to copy all my mails in my inbox and sent items into a CD. Where in my C drive can I look for the mails?

Thanks.

Brgds,
mdass79


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Outlook 2003 does not store e-mail messages as individual files. Your personal folder and all of its contents are stored as a single file with a .PST filename extension. It is possible to have multiple PST files. If you go into the File menu selection in the main Outlook screen you will find a "Data File Management..." selection. It will open a new box that shows the exact file locations for all active PST files.

It is possible to save individual messages as individual files by first selecting the desired message from the folder contents and then selecting "File -> Save as ..." in the menu bar. That will give you a a dialog box that lets you determine the file type and file name you want to use and where to save it. I am not sure if there is any easy way to save the entire contents of a folder as individual files.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you just want inbox and Sent Items, you could

Create a new pst file with the name and location you want
Copy the InBox and Sent Items from your original file to the new one
Close Outlook
Copy the new PST file to a CD.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why create a duplicate PST? You can copy the one that already exists. The path is:

C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes no need to create a duplicate PST. 

But if they only wanted InBox and Sent Mail, then copying the existing file would be copying more than they wanted. 

For example, they didn't mention that they wanted Contacts as well.

Now if they do want Contacts, or don't mind getting them as well, then simply copy the single file. 

Just depends on what they want to do.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you only want to backup a couple of folders, an export would work as well.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes that would also be creating an addition PST file as well. 

One advantage of copying files is you have the option to only copy those you want. With and export you have to take them all.

For example, if the InBox contains a lot of old e-mail but you only want to copy more recent ones, you can simply highlight and copy what you want. Just gives a little more flexibility. Same with the sent items.

--

Just did one where this was needed early this morning. Customer wanted to copy their e-mail file. For starters it was too big to fit on a single CD. Exporting wouldn't have solved the problem since you don't have enough control.

So we created a new PST file. Then just copied some older inbox and sent times to that pst file. These fit easily. Even changed the label on the PST file (in addition to the name) to reflect the rough dates. Then did the same with the more recent ones. When you export you just don't have enough options.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The poster clearly asked how to copy _all_ e-mails in Inbox and Sent Items.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yep. Exactly why I gave the steps as described. By copying you only get InBox and Sent Items in the new pst file. No Deleted Items, Contacts, Tasks, etc. which were not requested. You also get a lot of flexibility in what you might want to copy from those folders as well if you would like. Generally like to let folks be aware of other easy options. But you certainly get a new PST file if that's all you want either way.

As I also mentioned, person I was working for today wanted to do the same thing, copy all their Ibox and Sent items to a CD. But with a simple export, even of just the Inbox, they wouldn't fit.


----------

